# meyer ram/lift arm bolt



## ifky (Oct 19, 2005)

whats up everyone
the bolt that holds the ram to the plows lift arm is stuck. I've tried everything i can think of to get this apart any ideas on fixing this problem.

thanks 
ifky


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome to plowsite,

Are you trying to get the bolt it off? If so just cut it of and buy a new one. Cant cost more than a buck.


----------



## ifky (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for the tip

ifky


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

You may need a large breaker bar to get it off....Rob


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

if bigger breaker bar or impact doesn't work grind the head off or torch as a last effort


----------

